# My dog



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I started this in acrylics using a knife and wasn't satisfied with it so I went over it in oils. The canvas has a lot of marks from the acrylic knife work I did. I think I'm starting to get the hang of oils and I can't wait to start my next. I know there's more I could do but I get bored with the same painting so I'll leave the improvements for the next one. Hopefully I've learned enough to cut a few hours off the next, just for my own sanity. 

Here's the acrylic version.









And here's the oil.


----------

